# Pacific Shores late May



## chellej (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a unit at Pacific Shores on hold for 5/25/08. I am thinking of spending a week here and then venturing on to do an Alaskan cruise.

Is this too early in the season for this resort?  

Is the first week of June too early for an Alaskan Cruise?


----------



## eal (Feb 15, 2007)

We went to Pacific Shores last year during the first week in May and had a great time.  According to weatherunderground.com the average high temperature for May in Nanaimo is 64 degrees.  

We are going again on Saturday and frankly I don't care what the weather is like!  I will enjoy the indoor pool, the hot tubs and the spa.  

I have never been on an Alaskan cruise so I can't comment on your second question.


----------



## BevL (Feb 15, 2007)

No idea about the cruise question, but May usually will be very nice weather here, unless you're looking for laying on the beach or swimming in the ocean.  It won't be warm enough for that.  And of course rain is always a possibility here.  But it would be a keeper for me.

Bev


----------



## BarCol (Feb 15, 2007)

Yup I'm with Bev - enjoy the place in May it ought o be lovely and the pool and the Spa - ahhhhhh the Spa - totally awesome:whoopie:


----------



## ricoba (Feb 15, 2007)

The best season for BC coastal travel is usually late July to mid/late September.

But having said that, spring on Vancouver Island should be a very pleasant and beautiful experience.  Flowers will be in bloom and the weather should be crisp to warming and hopefully clear, but you never know.  As Bev said, it's not beach weather, but it is a nice season to visit.


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 15, 2007)

Last year, I was at Pacific Shores just one week later than what you now have on hold and the weather was great.  One thing that we wanted to see was Butchart Gardens (we spent a night in Victoria just for that reason) and the gardens were in full bloom.  I saw no downside to when we were there.


----------



## Parkplace (Feb 15, 2007)

We did an Alaskan cruise in early June.  It was nice but take long sleeved shirts and a light rain jacket.


----------



## Krystyna (Feb 15, 2007)

*Pacific Shores*

A friend of mine bought a resale week at The Lodges @ Horseshoe Valley, Barrie, Ontario and her first exchange was to Pacific Shores in May (this is a few years back) but I told her to take it (she had it on hold for 24hrs) and sure enough she had a wonderful time - and it was great to see her first time exchanging was such a positive experience.  She raved about the resort and the amenities but I still haven't been there yet.  She has had very good use of her resale week including an ex to Hilton Craigendarroch (where we own) in May (Scotland is lovely in May - long days, usually good weather !) and she got Brantridge Park (England) as well - good for her - I'm sure you will really enjoy this resort in May - hope you have firmed up on it by now.  

Krystyna


----------



## chellej (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks All

I am going to confirm it now


----------

